# trolling motor help



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe a blown fuse ????


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

found out I have a bad battery. it charges but will not hold a load. :'( 

$229 for a new one. 

havent had a chance to try other batteries.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

$229.00 for a battery  Wow !!!

I get mine at Walmart for about $70.00. Use 'em hard for a couple of years then buy another.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tip with multi battery systems. General rule of thumb is replace both batterys at the same time. 

Cheers


----------

